# Syntace Vector 2014 318 Lowrider Oversized | 700 mm



## osbow (16. Februar 2012)

http://www.ebay.de/itm/270914798690?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1586.l2649#ht_500wt_1156


----------

